# NABBA Wales 2010 Pics



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

some good physiques there


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Wish I'd got off my **** and gone down now


----------



## neilarms (Dec 1, 2009)

The guy who beat wayne keene ive got to agree with flex lewis should have took the overall without a doubt better symetry and betta legs


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Great pics, thanks Martin


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

what class is the first pic?

which is class 4?


----------



## neilarms (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi paul 1st pic is Novice he also won best presentration


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

excellent physique very aesthetic


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

neilarms said:


> The guy who beat wayne keene ive got to agree with flex lewis should have took the overall without a doubt better symetry and betta legs


hi mate yes got to agree here Tony seabourne had the complete package really... he always comes in great shape and condition....

Steve


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> what class is the first pic?
> 
> which is class 4?


class 4 is the guy in the overall in the black trunks.....

Steve


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

The guy from class 2 that was his first ever show.... :thumb:


----------



## neilarms (Dec 1, 2009)

The guy who took 1st in your class steve was very smooth in the legs judgeing by them pics cant see how he beat you to be honest unless im missing something from the night


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

neilarms said:


> The guy who took 1st in your class steve was very smooth in the legs judgeing by them pics cant see how he beat you to be honest unless im missing something from the night


Not sure mate, in the day I did seem a little smoother but not that Fukcing smooth.lol......maybe it was because i wasnt smilling as i had cramp in my right oblique ha... who knows.... :whistling: ..

steve


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bigsteve1974 said:


> class 4 is the guy in the overall in the black trunks.....
> 
> Steve


ok cheers Steve.....mmmm

is seabourne in the blue trunks? if so then i would love a judge to point out how he lost to the class one guy in the overall? no disrespect to the class one guy but he is smooth in both the legs and abs....


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

4th pic down, not sure what class that is but the guy to the far left is a natural

antonio he also does bnbf and gets in unreal shape with no meds at all


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

I think Tony Seabourn should have had the overall, awsome condition, hard as a rock. Brilliant pics from Martin as usual


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> ok cheers Steve.....mmmm
> 
> is seabourne in the blue trunks? if so then i would love a judge to point out how he lost to the class one guy in the overall? no disrespect to the class one guy but he is smooth in both the legs and abs....


Yes I agree, one of the best conditioned guys of the night.

Sorry mate no pics of Class 4, I missed that one as I was back stage.


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

big silver back said:


> I think Tony Seabourn should have had the overall, awsome condition, hard as a rock. Brilliant pics from Martin as usual


Cheers mate. I wouldn't say Brillant pics though, the lighting was rubbish so that didn't help. Still getting used to photography, unfortunately not enough time to practice.


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

Here's a few of the winner of the first timers


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

Here's two more of Steve


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Martin Jones said:


> Here's two more of Steve


 Ha ha fcuking HUGE!!!!


----------



## neilarms (Dec 1, 2009)

Its such a fcker when they get it wrong surely they know how important it is to the person competeing and how ****ty it is to hear"You got robbed" or "You were misplaced". I know what its like was robbed in the Britain 04 as a Novice Seabourne Won that hands down surely the judges could see that on the night if we can see it in pictures...... Strange and frustrating


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

good pictures mart.... natalie looked great.....

Steve


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks Steve. Yeah she is certainly on her way mate.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i did say last year in the car park that she would be hard to beat this year Martin.....


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> i did say last year in the car park that she would be hard to beat this year Martin.....


Yes. I hope so mate...

Hope your prep is going well mate.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it is ticking along buddy should show up at the finals in my best ever condition ....see ya there mate


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

That's great Paul. Will see you there too.


----------

